# I wonder how many McCain voters...



## manifold (Nov 4, 2008)

...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 4, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



That probably depends on what happens in the next 4 years.


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Nov 4, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> That probably depends on what happens in the next 4 years.



Agreed


----------



## jillian (Nov 4, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



I don't know about that. But I was really glad my son was there to pull that lever with us. I hope he doesn't ever forget what that was like.

And more than that, I hope Obama will be a great president; not just a great black president.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 4, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



Welcome Back Kotter!


My 13 year old daughter and I watched all the election coverage tonight, she had some worksheets on the electoral process to do, and has to write down each state's numbers from the election. We even switched to Comedy Central to watch The Daily Show, it was live, and it was GREAT! 


I'm glad she is old enough to appreciate this!


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Welcome Back Kotter!
> 
> 
> My 13 year old daughter and I watched all the election coverage tonight, she had some worksheets on the electoral process to do, and has to write down each state's numbers from the election. We even switched to Comedy Central to watch The Daily Show, it was live, and it was GREAT!
> ...



I know I will never forget this day.

And I doubt any other election can ever top it.


----------



## Silence (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm thrilled, like Echo, that my 14 year old is old enough to understand the importance of this election and that she participated in it by helping me work on Obama's campaign!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> I know I will never forget this day.
> 
> And I doubt any other election can ever top it.



Robby--you're 17 for Christ's sake. Aren't you peaking a bit early in life ?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 4, 2008)

Silence said:


> I'm thrilled, like Echo, that my 14 year old is old enough to understand the importance of this election and that she participated in it by helping me work on Obama's campaign!



OK help me here----what is the importanceof this election  ?


----------



## heretic (Nov 4, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> OK help me here----what is the importanceof this election  ?



America isn't racist?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> OK help me here----what is the importanceof this election  ?


every election is "the most important election of our lifetime"

didnt you get that memo?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm truly happy for President-Elect Obama. As I stated earlier, He has done us proud. I know I will be critical of just about everything he does, but that does not change the enormous amount of respect i have for what he accomplished tonight. 

That said, I cannot help but be even more proud of McCain. His concession speech was nothing short of remarkable. I feel saddened by the fact that a man that has served his country since he was 17 years old will now merely become a footnote in history as the man that lost to President Obama. He deserves better than this. I salute Senator John S. McCain III and look forward to his continued service in the US Senate.


----------



## Silence (Nov 4, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Robby--you're 17 for Christ's sake. Aren't you peaking a bit early in life ?



what situation do you suppose could top this election?

Obama not only has won the popular vote by at least a 3 million vote margin he's won the Electoral college by a wide margin as well

This is a mandate by the country that overwhelmingly the PEOPLE wanted Obama as their president.  He didn't win the vote by states traditionally Democratic plus one Republican state.

he took back IA, CO, NV, FL, VA, IN, and possibly NC 

That is HUGE!  that's an even wider margin than Clinton won and apparently the popular vote margin of victory hasn't been seen since LBJ!  

he IS the people's president!

eta:



> OK help me here----what is the importanceof this election ?



You're an idiot if you actually don't know what the importance of this election is.

Less than 50 years ago Barack Obama wouldn't have been able to sit at the same counter as me and now he's the POTUS!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2008)

heretic said:


> America isn't racist?


ya think?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 4, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> OK help me here----what is the importanceof this election  ?



For one thing, it was won fair and square.

For another thing, a man we believe in won an election that so many of you never thought he could.

And last, we had a candidate that inspired so many to get out and vote like never before.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Robby--you're 17 for Christ's sake. Aren't you peaking a bit early in life ?



No, nothing can perhaps top the importance at this moment of this election.

This is history that can only happen once.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm truly happy for President-Elect Obama. As I stated earlier, He has done us proud. I know I will be critical of just about everything he does, but that does not change the enormous amount of respect i have for what he accomplished tonight.
> 
> That said, I cannot help but be even more proud of McCain. His concession speech was nothing short of remarkable. I feel saddened by the fact that a man that has served his country since he was 17 years old will now merely become a footnote in history as the man that lost to President Obama. He deserves better than this. I salute Senator John S. McCain III and look forward to his continued service in the US Senate.



I agree that his concession speech was remarkable and he gets my credit for that.

John Sidney McCain III is a great man and hopefully now he will be able to go back to the man he wants to be in the U.S Senate.


----------



## Silence (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm as happy about this win as I was when Kelly Clarkson won American Idol in 2002!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 4, 2008)

heretic said:


> America isn't racist?





Oh yes we are. We are the "US of KKA" donchya know?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> No, nothing can perhaps top the importance at this moment of this election.
> 
> This is history that can only happen once.



Only to the ignorant. You haven't seen shit yet.
get out and get some perspective.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Only to the ignorant. You haven't seen shit yet.
> get out and get some perspective.



Well then I have millions of ignorant people behind me then.

Dillo, I have to say you may be angry tonight but there is no need to try and talk down to me because of my age.

Tomorrow is today and today is the dawn of a new age.

And with it, a new chapter in my life. A new chapter in your life, and a new chapter in the tale that is America.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Well then I have millions of ignorant people behind me then.
> 
> Dillo, I have to say you may be angry tonight but there is no need to try and talk down to me because of my age.
> 
> ...





isn't it too bad you ushered this new chapter in your life with all the hateful rhetoric? Probably not. How many different names did you come up with for Mrs. Palin and Mr. McCain? 


Nice.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> isn't it too bad you ushered this new chapter in your life with all the hateful rhetoric? Probably not. How many different names did you come up with for Mrs. Palin and Mr. McCain?
> 
> 
> Nice.



It's called jokes.

If you take life too seriously, you'll never get out alive Willow.

Besides, did you forget all the socialism jokes I made? Doesn't mean I think Obama is a socialist.


----------



## PackMule (Nov 4, 2008)

Becomes a SICK COUNTRY!!!


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm truly happy for President-Elect Obama. As I stated earlier, He has done us proud. I know I will be critical of just about everything he does, but that does not change the enormous amount of respect i have for what he accomplished tonight.
> 
> That said, I cannot help but be even more proud of McCain. His concession speech was nothing short of remarkable. I feel saddened by the fact that a man that has served his country since he was 17 years old will now merely become a footnote in history as the man that lost to President Obama. He deserves better than this. I salute Senator John S. McCain III and look forward to his continued service in the US Senate.



Our country has been suffering, we needed something to bring our country back together and remind us who we are. This was also a message to the cynical international community that our nation provides oppurtunity to all Americans regardless of race. America spoke tonight, and he will be all our president. Sen.McCain will be remembed for what he is, a war hero and senator that we can all be proud of. I am glad this election is over, it was hard to see McCain be misled by his pitiful campaign. I applaud his fighting spirit.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> And with it, a new chapter in my life. A new chapter in your life, and a new chapter in the tale that is America.



You're a 17 year old high school kid. The chapters in your life haven't even begun yet.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> You're a 17 year old high school kid. The chapters in your life haven't even begun yet.



You know, life does exist before the age of eighteen. They may not be the most important, but they do exist.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> If you take life too seriously, you'll never get out alive Willow.



NEWS FLASH!

No one gets out alive.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

hjmick said:


> NEWS FLASH!
> 
> No one gets out alive.



Touche, but nobody gets out alive with a smile if they were serious their entire life.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 5, 2008)

hjmick said:


> NEWS FLASH!
> 
> No one gets out alive.






dammit to hell!


----------



## hjmick (Nov 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> dammit to hell!



Sorry WT. I hate being the harbinger of doom, but I can not lie.


----------



## Spare (Nov 5, 2008)

You now have to live with what you have done.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 5, 2008)

Spare said:


> You now have to live with what you have done.



Thank goodness!


----------



## Merlin (Nov 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> what situation do you suppose could top this election?
> 
> 
> he IS the people's president!
> ...


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



This one won't...

I'll basically be saying something along the lines of...
"At least grandpa had the proper wisdom and foresight to vote against the worst President in US history. Now sorry children, grandpa's 5 minute break is over. Back to work under the totalitarian control system as an engineer so I can earn the same amount as the bum sitting on the corner who just pissed on himself."


----------



## Durnesque (Nov 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



Why would anyone bother? Even if he has a great presidency, I don't think many who didn't vote for him are going to brag otherwise. They'd have to be pretty lame to do so. My parents were fine with admitting they didn't vote for Kennedy.


----------



## Silence (Nov 5, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Silence said:
> 
> 
> > what situation do you suppose could top this election?
> ...


----------



## jillian (Nov 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> people like you are frightening, really you are.
> 
> As much as I disliked and disagreed with Bush, I would show him the proper respect as the President of MY country, even if I never voted for him.



well, i understand the comment about him not being his president. I never felt that Bush was my president because he didn't represent any of my interests. where i think good ole merlin is sad and pathetic is in his comment about the president of the U.S. needing force to get on his property. I would have wanted Bush or Cheney over to try to talk to them about what they were doing. But there ya go.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 5, 2008)

jillian said:


> I don't know about that. But I was really glad my son was there to pull that lever with us. I hope he doesn't ever forget what that was like.
> 
> And more than that, I hope Obama will be a great president; not just a great black president.


My son who still a baby will never remember a day when a black man had never been President!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> Merlin said:
> 
> 
> > people like you are frightening, really you are.
> ...


----------



## MalibuMan (Nov 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> that's the funniest lie a liberal ever told Silence. If only it were true and Democrats had actually tried to work with Bush. But no, it's been eight years of extreme partisan bashing, he's been called everything in the book. Don't try to sell the story now that you respected him. It's quite laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Obama, and I'm not going to try and act like I do. It is what it is.



Damn willow is on a roll. I feel like you are posting what I'm thinking. 

Couldn't agree more with you Willow.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

pretty amazing that obama hasn't even had a chance to be our president yet and we have those on the right declaring him the worst president ever!

oh boy, oh joy.....

At least with President Bush, the crowds did not turn against him until AFTER the war in Iraq....he had near 90% approval ratings right after 9/11....

yes, democrats were upset with the supreme court, basically calling the election over, but after 9/11 we were UNITED behind president bush....

President bush was disliked because of HIS POLICIES...things HE DID after 9/11...not just because he was a republican.

Obama HAS NOT EVEN been sworn in yet and has NOT DONE anything as president yet.... for those on the right to hate him and say he is not their president and crap like that...????  what the heck????  It's a sad day....

this wasn't even a contested race, like the bush v gore race so where these hateful feelings are coming from and the secretly wishing that obama destroys our country by those on the right, is just appalling to me....  

you began this thing with your Clinton hatred, the dems continued it with the Bush admin...

EVEN STEVEN.

It is now up to republicans to be the class act and end this divisiveness...

I am NOT saying that Obama, once in office should get a free ride...if he messes up and does bad things for America, we should be shouting such from the rooftops....IT IS OUR DUTY as Americans to do such imo.

I just think, that we ought to give the guy a CHANCE by at least allowing him to take the position of president and do SOMETHING, before you disown him as your president.

care


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



On the flipside, I wonder how many Obama voters will swear to their grandchildren that they never voted for the man.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 5, 2008)

In other words this was an important election because a black man finally won it. Whoop dee doo. Do you really think the rest of the world is going change any of it's policies because we have a black president ?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2008)

Now now dillo,

Chavez did say he would sit and talk to "the black man"


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



well, i'll be darned!

the phoenix arises from the ashes!  welcome back!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> In other words this was an important election because a black man finally won it. Whoop dee doo. Do you really think the rest of the world is going change any of it's policies because we have a black president ?


 


Andrew2382 said:


> Now now dillo,
> 
> Chavez did say he would sit and talk to "the black man"


 

i wont reject him as POTUS, although i will never vote for him, he IS POTUS and its the only one we have


----------



## tnhighc (Nov 5, 2008)

And, how many who voted for Obama will admit they voted for him?  I'm sorry, I am worried.
My big disappointment is that the Republicans could not come up with a better candidate.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> pretty amazing that obama hasn't even had a chance to be our president yet and we have those on the right declaring him the worst president ever!
> 
> oh boy, oh joy.....
> 
> ...






See? that's the thing I really scoff at in liberals. They have a way of taking their shit and hate and somehow justifying it. No one ever said you had to agree with Bush. It would have been nice though if you and your congressional leadership had not publicly called him a liar and a chimp and our soldiers rapists and murderers... Shades of goshen,  and now you say even steven? as if this is some kind of pissing contest??? That pretty much explains what is so sadly wrong with this country. In a nutshell. liberals only want to unite when they have the power, the rest of the time the rest of us can kiss your collective asses.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> See? that's the thing I really scoff at in liberals. They have a way of taking their shit and hate and somehow justifying it. No one ever said you had to agree with Bush. It would have been nice though if you and your congressional leadership had not publicly called him a liar and a chimp and our soldiers rapists and murderers... Shades of goshen,  and now you say even steven? as if this is some kind of pissing contest??? That pretty much explains what is so sadly wrong with this country. In a nutshell. liberals only want to unite when they have the power, the rest of the time the rest of us can kiss your collective asses.



Clinton was a murderer according to your side, of several people not just vince foster, in fact there is a conservative list going around that has more than 20 people that Clinton had murdered according to "you"....then there was the continual waste of tax payers money to the tune of millions upon millions that your side used to have him investigated for one "Gate" after another with no results....and all of that is not even touching the tip of the iceburg of what you did to him and his wife.

I am not denying that the Democrats were ALSO very unenchanted with president bush, calling him a chimp, an idiot and evil.....but the Dems did not spend the time investigating him for his possibly impeachable offences and wasting tax payer's money on special prosecutors etc ....

I realize it is hard for you to look at the whole picture and you are locked in to your partisan view and this is just too much for you to admit, but to me...it is an even steven.....you got what you wanted with your continual Clinton lying and bashing,  your republican majority....and the Dems got the same with their relentless bashing of president Bush, their Democratic majority....EVEN STEVEN.

YOU and your ilk, want to continue the fight and the bashing is what you have said and don't want to call it even because for some reason you think it is NOT EVEN, even though you had clinton impeached while the Dems did not go for the throat with Bush and have him impeached....and you are welcomed to your opinion and your continued effort to divide our country with this evilness....

there is no country first anymore, it is Party first... and it is killing us as a nation.

I was very specific in my message, that when and if obama does something wrong for our country, we should be nailing him for it....i am not telling ANYONE that they should not do this because we all need to unite and live in lala land together with big hugs to go around....

And lastly, i have never called President Bush a chimp, I have never said he was not my President, i have never wished he were assasinated, I have never accused him of being a murderer or a thief or any of that because he was MY President and i respected this....

I did disagree with his policies almost unanimously...didn't agree with much of how he handled things, didn't agree with the tax man's policies either, and did believe he should have been investigate for a couple of major things that seemed fishy....but this was NOT because he was a republican, this was because he was my president and he possibly could have been breaking the Constitution.

i see how some on your side thinks...i see you WANT the divisivness to go forward, even though BOTH SIDES of the aisle had their free for all on their attacks on the other Party.... initially with Clinton and then with Bush....i just don't think it is good for america, buttttt we live in a free country and the hatefulness will go on based on what you and the other person who neg repped me for my comment have said....and so be it.... 

President Bush is hovering with a 20% approval rating so there are many republicans that also sees president bush and his policies as being detrimental to our country...IT IS NOT just the Democrats at this point, it is your own side of the aisle that feels this way too...so to me, this is vindication that i was NOT wrong in my thoughts regarding how President Bush ran the country while in office and was not just a partisan reaction of mine.

it isn't that i expect you and your side to take the higher ground now that all is even steven and end this thing....it just would be better for our Nation, if you did, imho.

but...carry on...do what you wish...don't let me or anyone on earth or in heaven, stop you....you got freewill from God for some reason and i respect such.

care


----------



## Spare (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> pretty amazing that obama hasn't even had a chance to be our president yet and we have those on the right declaring him the worst president ever!
> 
> oh boy, oh joy.....
> 
> ...



I can think of no reason for the divisiveness to end. There are those who love their country that will continue with those who would love to ruin it.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

Spare said:


> I can think of no reason for the divisiveness to end. There are those who love their country that will continue with those who would love to ruin it.



i honestly didn't EXPECT it to change....as i said in my last post, it seems as though it will continue to be brother against brother until the end of time...have at it and give yourself a pat on the back while doing it!

Care


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i honestly didn't EXPECT it to change....as i said in my last post, it seems as though it will continue to be brother against brother until the end of time...have at it and give yourself a pat on the back while doing it!
> 
> Care


ya know, you guys should have thought about that before you did the divisive BS you have done for the last 8 years


----------



## frazzledgear (Nov 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



I would guess that will be about as many Democrats who claimed they voted for Reagan.  Some really did.  But after Reagan died - far more Democrats than really did vote for him -were suddenly claiming they did.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> Clinton was a murderer according to your side, of several people not just vince foster, in fact there is a conservative list going around that has more than 20 people that Clinton had murdered according to "you"....then there was the continual waste of tax payers money to the tune of millions upon millions that your side used to have him investigated for one "Gate" after another with no results....and all of that is not even touching the tip of the iceburg of what you did to him and his wife.
> 
> I am not denying that the Democrats were ALSO very unenchanted with president bush, calling him a chimp, an idiot and evil.....but the Dems did not spend the time investigating him for his possibly impeachable offences and wasting tax payer's money on special prosecutors etc ....
> 
> ...







The problem with your argument darling is that I voted for and supported President Clinton twice. Not once, but twice and I was with him all the way until he lied under oath to a Federal Grand Jury. Can't support that kind of demogogary sp?. Newp. That finished it for me. I'm not like you and your ilk (if I may just borrow your term) I do not excuse any and every action my party representatives wish to partake in. But, I never called Clinton a vile name of any sort. Even though he stood in the white house and got his blow jobs while the terrorists blew us to smithereens. I still called him President Clinton. I didn't go before the whole world and apologize, I didn't call him a murderer. I didn't call him a war mongerer. I didn't even call him a liar. But yes, you and your ilk. That what you do. And now you want us to call even steven?  I know without a shadow of a doubt had McCain won we would simply just continue with the vitriol. he old, he's sick' he's unstable
yada yada yada yada. There is going to be vitriol it may as well come from my ilk as much as yers. Don't you agree? Sure you do. 



*I am not denying that the Democrats were ALSO very unenchanted with president bush, calling him a chimp, an idiot and evil.....but the Dems did not spend the time investigating him for his possibly impeachable offences and wasting tax payer's money on special prosecutors etc ....*


bullcrap. They have investigated every hair on his head, every decision he made not once but two or three times and they are not done yet. Wait til he leaves office. They will try to arrest him and send him to the Hague! who do you think yer fooling?


*YOU and your ilk,*


Yep, me and my ilk are like we are because of you and your ilk.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 5, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> ya know, you guys should have thought about that before you did the divisive BS you have done for the last 8 years






now there's a novel concept. But librals only want to unite when they are in power.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> The problem with your argument darling is that I voted for and supported President Clinton twice. Not once, but twice and I was with him all the way until he lied under oath to a Federal Grand Jury. Can't support that kind of demogogary sp?. Newp. That finished it for me. I'm not like you and your ilk (if I may just borrow your term) I do not excuse any and every action my party representatives wish to partake in. But, I never called Clinton a vile name of any sort. Even though he stood in the white house and got his blow jobs while the terrorists blew us to smithereens. I still called him President Clinton. I didn't go before the whole world and apologize, I didn't call him a murderer. I didn't call him a war mongerer. I didn't even call him a liar. But yes, you and your ilk. That what you do. And now you want us to call even steven?  I know without a shadow of a doubt had McCain won we would simply just continue with the vitriol. he old, he's sick' he's unstable
> yada yada yada yada. There is going to be vitriol it may as well come from my ilk as much as yers. Don't you agree? Sure you do.
> 
> 
> ...



ok, you've made yourself clear as day, willow.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> now there's a novel concept. But librals only want to unite when they are in power.


have any doubt if Obama will have any Bush admin holdovers in his administration






yeah, right


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> have any doubt if Obama will have any Bush admin holdovers in his administration
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would have been my fear with voting for mccain, some Bush holdovers in the administration....we do not need any of the holdovers from president Bush, they were not and are not very good advisors of president Bush, and in fact, they may have been the actual ones to do him in imo.

but i do think that some Republicans should be picked as Obama's advisors in his administration, just not any that were in the Bush Administration....because they are NOT the creme of the crop, to say the least.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> That would have been my fear with voting for mccain, some Bush holdovers in the administration....we do not need any of the holdovers from president Bush, they were not and are not very good advisors of president Bush, and in fact, they may have been the actual ones to do him in imo.
> 
> but i do think that some Republicans should be picked as Obama's advisors in his administration, just not any that were in the Bush Administration....because they are NOT the creme of the crop, to say the least.


yet Bush had Clinton admin holdovers

and he was so divisive


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yet Bush had Clinton admin holdovers
> 
> and he was so divisive


clinton had a pretty good presidency and alot of good for the country, happened...his advisors were not the ones with the keeping the pants zipped problem...  

Such is not the case with president bush....much negative has happened for our country and his advisors are probably one of the causes....they should not be rewarded....or be listened to because they did a shitty job of advising Bush imo.

There are plenty of good republicans out there that are knowledgable and respected that could be chosen from... that do not have the same mindthink as the neocons that ruled the roost the last 8 years.

care


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> clinton had a pretty good presidency and alot of good for the country, happened...his advisors were not the ones with the keeping the pants zipped problem...
> 
> Such is not the case with president bush....much negative has happened for our country and his advisors are probably one of the causes....they should not be rewarded....or be listened to because they did a shitty job of advising Bush imo.
> 
> ...


and you totally miss the point


----------



## jschuck12001 (Nov 5, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> This one won't...
> 
> I'll basically be saying something along the lines of...
> "At least grandpa had the proper wisdom and foresight to vote against the worst President in US history. Now sorry children, grandpa's 5 minute break is over. Back to work under the totalitarian control system as an engineer so I can earn the same amount as the bum sitting on the corner who just pissed on himself."



Your hardcore, funny though!


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and you totally miss the point



i guess i did, what was it??

care


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i guess i did, what was it??
> 
> care


he wasnt divisive
it was people on your side


----------



## frazzledgear (Nov 5, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i honestly didn't EXPECT it to change....as i said in my last post, it seems as though it will continue to be brother against brother until the end of time...have at it and give yourself a pat on the back while doing it!
> 
> Care



It can't change as long as liberals insist those who politically disagree with them are only doing so because they are evil, greedy, selfish, uncaring, etc.  and therefore such politicians and candidates deserve to be accused of having the most base and despicable character traits at all times, accused of the worst motives possible for any and all acts - and nothing else but a liberal's PERSONAL hatred since they deserve to be PERSONALLY destroyed.  Until the day comes where the left can admit that political disagreement with them isn't really based on a depraved character after all but strongly held opinions about the best means to achieve goals, it will never change.  

Frankly I'm sick and tired of hearing the left insist that because I or someone else is a conservative, it means the "real" motive for politically disagreeing is because we are mean-spirited, want to steal from the poor (yeah right, makes as much sense as deciding to mug the homeless guy instead of the one with that fat wallet sticking out.  If I wanted to steal from anyone, I wouldn't be targeting those with the least, believe me.  I'm not interested in stealing from anyone though) and have no concern for the environment (conservatives don't love their kids and don't mind at all if they are poisoned by toxic air and water and look forward to killing off all wildlife and destroying all forests, tearing up the Constitution, and creating a theocracy of all things.  LOL) and have no concern for those at the very bottom except for a desire to give them a swift kick in the ribs, right?  In fact, I am very well educated and a moral, very compassionate and generous person.  Which would be impossible according to those indoctrinated to believe that their political opponents are just evil people, huh?

Conservatives have realized the best means for achieving these goals are all too often going to be counterintuitive to the beliefs and founding premise of those idealistic and unrealistic liberals who certainly appear to have no real understanding of human nature, seem not to actually like human beings anyway - and believe they can force and "re-educate" human nature out of the human race instead of expending the time to figure out how to best exploit that inherent human nature for the greater good.  

As long as liberals try to shut down political debate by insisting all who disagree are only motivated to disagree because they are evil  -then yeah, there will still be a significant split in this country no matter who is President.  But it will sharply intensify whenever a Republican wins the White House until liberals do stop it.


----------



## Zoomie1980 (Nov 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> what situation do you suppose could top this election?
> 
> Obama not only has won the popular vote by at least a 3 million vote margin he's won the Electoral college by a wide margin as well
> 
> ...



A 3% margin in popular vote isn't all that much.  We've grown accustom recently to very close races.  1984 was about as lopsided a Presidential election as I can remember....and the Dems still held Congress....

While it's cool a Black man won the office, he will be judged by his impact on the country the next four years.  His agenda appears pretty much divorced from the Congressional Leadership, at least based on his press interviews during the campaign.  Will he govern according to his voting record or according to his campaign rhetoric?  He want's a second term so I doubt he'll pay a great deal of attention or Pelosi or Reed....and that will drive some of the lefties over here nuts....


----------



## Red Dawn (Nov 5, 2008)

Zoomie1980 said:


> A 3% margin in popular vote isn't all that much.  We've grown accustom recently to very close races.



Where are you getting 3%?

Obama won by 7%

Politics - News, Opinion and Analysis from CNN.com

The first Bush beat Michael Dukkakkis by 7% and that was considered a total blowout.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2008)

frazzledgear said:


> > It can't change as long as liberals insist those who politically disagree with them are only doing so because they are evil, greedy, selfish, uncaring, etc.  and therefore such politicians and candidates deserve to be accused of having the most base and despicable character traits at all times, accused of the worst motives possible for any and all acts - and nothing else but a liberal's PERSONAL hatred since they deserve to be PERSONALLY destroyed.  Until the day comes where the left can admit that political disagreement with them isn't really based on a depraved character after all but strongly held opinions about the best means to achieve goals, it will never change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jreeves (Nov 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



I'll be glad to tell my grandchildren that I voted for MCcain. I would hate to be associated with what is going to happen in the next four years.


----------



## editec (Nov 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.


 
Speaking as the only Baby-Boomer who apparently wasn't at Woodstock, I'd say offhand _ALL of them._


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 5, 2008)

editec said:


> Speaking as the only Baby-Boomer who apparently wasn't at Woodstock, I'd say offhand _ALL of them._



I won't. I plan to tell my children about the man tha ran against him.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 6, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> No, nothing can perhaps top the importance at this moment of this election.
> 
> This is history that can only happen once.




You are wrong--- there is still more history to be made-- a woman at the helm -- the end of sexism an America where a woman is not raped  woman is raped *every 6 minutes*; and a woman battered every *15 seconds.* Voice raised high to point out such violence and it stopped.

Violence Against Women - A Fact Sheet


----------



## frazzledgear (Nov 6, 2008)

Care4all said:


> frazzledgear said:
> 
> 
> > Please take no disrespect in my laughing but you sound like a fellow Christian friend of mine, who i used to ym instant message with and who was also a  republican....we argued for days on end and also participated in the same political board.
> ...


----------



## manifold (Jun 17, 2011)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 17, 2011)

Only the ACORN workers who voted twice.


----------



## manifold (Oct 6, 2016)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.



Best guess, 98%.


----------



## manifold (Oct 6, 2016)

DiamondDave said:


> This one won't...
> 
> I'll basically be saying something along the lines of...
> "At least grandpa had the proper wisdom and foresight to vote against the worst President in US history. Now sorry children, grandpa's 5 minute break is over. Back to work under the totalitarian control system as an engineer so I can earn the same amount as the bum sitting on the corner who just pissed on himself."



^A regular Nostradamus


----------



## manifold (Oct 6, 2016)

auditor0007 said:


> On the flipside, I wonder how many Obama voters will swear to their grandchildren that they never voted for the man.



Zero


----------



## manifold (Oct 6, 2016)

tnhighc said:


> And, how many who voted for Obama will admit they voted for him?  I'm sorry, I am worried.
> My big disappointment is that the Republicans could not come up with a better candidate.




Good thing they sorted that out.


----------



## manifold (Oct 6, 2016)

jreeves said:


> I'll be glad to tell my grandchildren that I voted for MCcain. I would hate to be associated with what is going to happen in the next four years.



You misspelled eight bro.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 6, 2016)

manifold said:


> ...will someday tell their grandchildren that they voted for Obama.


Zero. Who would admit voting for that turd?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 8, 2016)

I have only voted for a winning president once.

I was too young to vote in 1996.
It was immoral for me to vote in 2000 because I was a government employee.
I voted for George Bush in 2004.
I voted for John McCain in 2008.
I voted for Mitt Romney in 2012.
This is the first time I have ever felt like an undecided voter.  I'm leaning toward Hillary but I can't even predict myself.  It's hard for me to vote for a divorced man.  It's weird as crap that the Democrats picked Obama in 2008 even though he only had 2 years as an US Senator.  It's even weirder than crap that the Republicans have picked a candidate in 2016 that has absolutely no political experience.  As a loyal Republican it's really hard to maintain my loyalty.  Besides that I think Hillary Clinton is the most determined candidate we have ever had in my lifetime.  She is like Rocky Balboa.  She has been beat to a bloody pulp so many times but she keeps coming back.  That kind of stamina and resilience is a rare trait.  Trump is likely to get bored with being president.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 8, 2016)

BTW:  I love resurrected threads even though they piss some people off.


----------

